# Schwinge am Norco Sight Killerbee 650 gerissen :(



## madre (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

heute ist mir im Wald hinten die Schwinge gebrochen .











Hatte das schon mal jemand? Weiss jemand ob es die Schwinge als Ersatzteil in Deutschland gibt oder ob die aus Canada erst hergeschickt werden muss. Mein Händler hatte schon Feierabend und erst am Dienstag wieder auf.

Ich fahre Anfang August in die Alpen.. würde mich schon deutlich ärgern wenn ich da kein Rad hätte  .

Naja evtl weiss ja jemand was.


----------



## kandyman (20. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar die Druckstrebe und nicht die Schwinge, aber trotzdem Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (20. Juli 2013)

Ah ok ist die Schwinge das untere dann ?


----------



## madre (20. Juli 2013)

Mein Händler hat's heute doch noch an Norco weiter geleitet. )


----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

Hastde schon news wie's weitergeht?

Wie ists denn eigentlich gerissen, bei welchem "move"?


----------



## madre (24. Juli 2013)

War heute beim Händler der warte auf Antwort von Norco Deutschland, die aber bis 30.6 wohl im Urlaub sind und deshalb nur eingeschränkt erreichbar. 
Bzgl Austausch sieht er keine Probleme ( letzte Wort hat natürlich Norco aber ist nicht zu erwarten das es da Probleme gibt. ) Ich hoffe natürlich das Norco DE die Druckstrebe hier hat sonst muss sie aus Canada eingeflogen werden, was natürlich länger dauert und ich fahre am 2.8. in die Alpen .. das wäre natürlich extrem ärgerlich wenn ich da dann kein Rad hätte ....


----------



## madre (24. Juli 2013)

Achso wie es gerissen ist : Bei einer Ausfahrt mit Frau und meinem 7 jährigen Sohn  Insofern geh ich davon aus das da schon vorher was angecknackst war. Wir gehen aktuell von einem Materialfehler aus wie er halt leider passieren kann.


----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

Ok. Viel glück umd nen schönen urlaub


----------



## madre (29. Juli 2013)

Yeah gute Nachrtichten!
Norco DE war nicht im Urlaub sondern wohl in Canada bei Norco um die 2014 Modelle anzuschauen etc .. Haben die Mail da gelesen und direkt selbst die Druckstrebe aus Canada im Gepäck mitgebracht ).
Insofern passt alles noch und ich kann das Rad mit in Urlaub nehmen  .


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juli 2013)

Ob die meine Schrauben auch gleich mitgenommen haben 

Hab zwar schon Ersatz, mein Händler war so nett und hat welche aus einem Neurad ausgebaut, aber das es in D keine Ersatzteile gibt fand ich schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## madre (29. Juli 2013)

Ach du hast das in FB auch gepostet oder ?
Ist das so eine exklusive Schraube das es die nicht bei 
Online Schrauben gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (12. August 2013)

madre schrieb:


> Ach du hast das in FB auch gepostet oder ?
> Ist das so eine exklusive Schraube das es die nicht bei
> Online Schrauben gibt ?



Hab keinen FB Account. Aber interessant das ich offenbar doch nicht alleine bin.


----------

